# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Please correct and detail my mistakes

## heartfelty

We went mountaineering in Nepal last year.  
我 们  上 个 星 期  尼 泊 尔 登 山 运 动 。 
Explanations: Basic word order in English is Who, What, Where, When. 
The basic word order in Chinese is Who, WHEN, Where, What. 
Thanks for all the help.

----------

